# WHY does Nissan's VQ35 v6 have these problems



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

In all the forums its either the swirl valve screws drop into the engine and total destruction of the engines valves and pistons ,fix a new or rebuilt engine$7,000, next radiator leaks into transmission , $5,000 repair, and last ,the timing chain wears out the rails and tensioner ,$2,000 ,so what gives here,this seems to occur between 60,000 and 90,000 miles do we just wait for something to happen or sell the vehicle before it happens?


----------



## pathfounder (Nov 16, 2009)

Those problems are all avoidable by some shadetree mechanic work. If that's not your thing, then yeah, get rid of it.

The prices are based on total part replacement and associated labour. Tightening a few screws does not cost $7000.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*Nissan engine screws loose*



pathfinder said:


> Those problems are all avoidable by some shadetree mechanic work. If that's not your thing, then yeah, get rid of it.
> 
> The prices are based on total part replacement and associated labour. Tightening a few screws does not cost $7000.


If you read passed that I stated a new engine will cost you $7,000 or more If one of the 12 little brass screws falls into the intake into the pistion.

most people don't have this done because to do this screw operation involves taking the whole upper manifold and duct work off and replacing the gasket then lock tighten the screws its a big job most likely over a $1,000 dollars ,this shouldn't happen on any engine made its a big worry and a big expense
check out this shade tree mechanic doing this job with good pictures also,I would not attempt it myself.

Threadlocker on Power Valve screws (pics) - NPORA Forums


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

unfortunately, there are no symptoms leading up to these failures till its too late.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*pictures of timing chain and tensioners worn*

unfortunately, there are no symptoms leading up to these failures till its too late.[/quote]


I agree its a nice vehicle that very impressive, however the cost is unreal for keeping them maintained.

here are pictures of a worn chain and worn tensioners at 60,000 miles, sad
www.friendster.com/photos/89905359/2/320105538
www.friendster.com/photos/89905359/2/385113404


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*pictures of ting chain and worn tensioners*

















suzonka;I agree its a nice vehicle that very impressive said:


> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

Whoa! and that's at 60k?? i've got 140k on my suv and have never replaced it. I just called the dealer, they want $910 for this job. This looks like something i couldn't do in my garage though unfortunately.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*JOB CHANGING THOSE SWIRL VALVE SCREWS*



Cap'n Pathfinder said:


> Whoa! and that's at 60k?? i've got 140k on my suv and have never replaced it. I just called the dealer, they want $910 for this job. This looks like something i couldn't do in my garage though unfortunately.


yes you would need a good book on it and a week of free time ,I myself wouldn't attempt it , and I'm glad to hear you got 140 K on your pathfinder ,its probably going to be OK


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The answer as to why these problems exist is easy: sloppy assembly and poor quality parts! The only reason the screws are an issue is because they forgot to put a little threadlocker on them during assembly. Thousands of dollars worth of damage due to a penny's worth of threadlocker! As far as the VQ timing chain tensioner issues, has anyone noticed that these issues started when they began making the VQ engine in Dechard, TN? You almost never hear of the tensioner guides wearing out on 2003-and-earlier Maximas and on Muranos and 350/370Z's, all of which had their engines built in Japan! Coincidence?


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope your right about the the 2003 and probably the screws did get loctited on in Japan.as far as the chains and tensioners they had those problems with the 2005 VQ35 engines on altimas and some pathfinders how ever its like you say ,its where they were made. They should have riveted those swirl valves on so they would never come off.as far as the transmission issues I think it was only on the 2005 and 2006 someone did have the issue on a 2007 Nissan changed radiator vendors and this how it all started . I have never heard of these problems with other manufacturer's but they do all have some small issues. its a darn shame because its a nice looking vehicle.


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

Suzonka, you are right about the Pathinders being a nice looking vehicle. we looked at just about every suv in that size for months and none looked quite as good, not honda, land rover, ford, chevy, bmw or toyota. i still love my 2005 Pathfinder, just the darn transmission/radiator issue and those stupid catalytic conveters. no reason why a 5 year old car should have those issue, even with 120k on the odo. i know i'll never buy another nissan again though, unfortunately. well, maybe just the 370Z.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

well you ca keep it or contemplate on a trade in I'm in the same situation,I just changed the transfer case fluid outside in the cold but it was a pretty easy job ,so I'm trying to maintain this pathfinder until I decide what to do,what gets me is the ratings on high mileage without any major problems with the drive trains is 300,000 miles on fords and some Chevy trucks?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissans been using screws in the swirl valves for years, going back into the '80's, without problems. They do use loctite on the scres in the US, but a foul-up in production caused not all of them to get loctite, or enough loctite, hence the problems with the screws falling out. 

As far as the radiator, I know of some 2007's that have had the issues with the cooler tube. I'm hoping they stopped there, because two of my friends have 2008s! Nissan's extended warranty on the issue covers 2005-2010. It almost makes you debate on replacing the radiator as a preventive maintainance move once you hit the limit of the warranty at 80,000 miles..


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

Those extended warranties are for those who don't drive very much. What's the average milage on a vehicle these days? 16k a year? I drive about 25k a year, we go everywhere with my PF and i live in Houston, where you have to drive everywhere cuz we don't have mass transit here. anywhere you go here it's at least 30 minutes away. An extended warranty wouldn't have helped me too much, my tranny went out at 100k. You would think Nissan would send out a recall, but there's too much money to be made out there. i called the dealer yesterday and asked about these issues, water in tranny, screws falling out, timing chain guides wearing thru, and all they do is deny. "we haven't heard anything like that...blah blah blah..." i'd like to print out all the reports people have written and take it to the dealer and show them myself. Thats why i won't buy another Nissan. Will it hurt them if i never buy a Nissan again?? not a chance.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

heres a service bulletin link you can change the vehicle and see all the service bulletins open on your car or SUV.

Service Bulletin - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The extended warranty I'm talking about was something Nissan added on to the pre-existing factory warranty of the 05-10 Pathfinders, not one of those you purchase seperately. But I agree that it doesn't do much good for those that a whole lot of good for those that do more than the average ammount of driving. They should recall the radiators, IMO, or install a lifetime/unlimited mileage warranty on the existing radiators that will cover the trans if it fails due to the radiator. That's how you stand behind your product!


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

the next best thing would be a a outstanding recall to replace all the radiators .


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

that's exactly what Nissan should do to win back the confidence in their products and hopefully change the mind of those like me. But, there's too much money involved in fixing these problems. Usually, that's how a dealer can stand on their two feet, overcharging for service after the sale, unfortunately.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

You are right about the over charging, my friend had an air filter replaced in his Nissan v8 Titan ,cost was $112.00. I just called 2 different dealers to get a price on just a transfer case oil change 2 easy to get at plugs and 2 and 1 half qts of Nissan matic D fluid ,one dealer $65.00 the 2nd dealer $80.00 . I pulled it up on you tube to get some tips on how to do it,then I purchased the 3 qts of fluid for $21.00 and done it my self under the pathy no ramps and right in the open with a 3/8ths square socket and small hand pump.


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

Suzonka, by any chance do you have a link to how to flush the radiator and remove any coolant from the block on my 2005 PF? i'd like to do it myself but can't seem to find a video anywhere. Should be pretty self explanatory, but my luck i'll screw something up.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

this is the best and easy way to do it being that you have a 2005 its not that dirty to need to use a flusher chemical so just skip #8 trough #10 in the instructions and it will be fine

How to Change Your Antifreeze-Coolant | eHow.com


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you suzonka, i will tackle that next weekend!


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*antifreeze*



Cap'n Pathfinder said:


> Thank you suzonka, i will tackle that next weekend!


say you can get a small antifreeze checker with the little floating colored balls in it its about $2.00 you just suck up the antifreeze when cold from the radiator cap off and if 4 balls float your good for -34 degrees thats perfect.
I also don't think you'll have to look for any bleed off valves or screws on that engine just check the level after ruining 15 minutes and its cooled off and add more antifreeze mix half water mixed with half antifreeze. basically if you keep checking it after half hour ride and it stops going down on the level your done.


----------

